# Free (Almost) Seeds Are Back IX



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

As the title says, this is the 9th year of sharing my gardens with everyone else by making my seeds available. I don't have to repeat myself to those who have taken advantage of these offers to better their gardens. It began as a 100% free venture when my total expenses didn't exceed 50Â¢. Now it's up to $1.78 for the *basic offer of 4 tomatoes and 2 beans*. To obtain the same through the SSE Yearbook would cost $20 but this isn't SSE. 

As always, there is no demand for payment. There are enough kind gardeners who contribute more than their share to cover those who don't. If you think that my seeds are of value, they should be worth at least the postage cost. If they aren't worth that,......... For those willing to help support these offers, I am known to accept anything and everything including the normal things such as cash or postage. That covers anything edible such as jars of honey, maple syrup, jelly, relish, salsa, pickled beets, and even sauerkraut. Tea (for me) and coffee (for wife) have always been appreciated. 2009 must have been "Year of the Soap" since we still are only halfway through enjoying the many wonderful bars that came in. Garden gloves were a big hit last year from 3 different members. Odd things were a lifetime supply of ground black pepper, clothesline rope, Felco pruner (expensive!), and several garden gadgets that I'd never even heard of before. YES, this is also open to Canadian members. But NO PayPal. 

First are this past season's tomatoes. There will be about 30 seeds per packet. You may pick 4 varieties. If you want more, consider previous paragraph but do not ask for one of everything. (That has happened!) You'll have to do your own research as to what each one is. The simplest database is http://tatianastomatobase.com/wiki/Category:Tomato_Variety_List

Akers West Virginia Black
Albany Georgia Heirloom
Amish Paste
Anna Hermann
Apelsin
Apricot Brandywine
Aunt Ruby's German Green
Banjan Roomii
Belgian Heart
Beefsteak
Big White Pink Stripes
Black Sea Man
Bosu
Buckeye Yellow
Carbon
Caro Rich
Chico III
Chocolate Cherry (cherry)
Cuor di Bou
Cow's Tit
Eagle's Beak
Endless Summer
Ernesto
Fantome de Laos
Giraffe
Guernsey Island
Guido
Hawaiian Orange (cherry)
Hawaiian White (cherry)
Hazelfield Farm
Heinz 1439
Japanese Trifele Black
Kardinal
Lagidnyi
Limmony
Mirabel (cherry) 
Monkey Ass
Moya
Northern Crown
Northern Lights
Pantano Romanesco
Paquebot Roma
Persimmon
Pink Ruffled
Portuguese Monster
Principe Borghese
Rozovii Gigant
Riesentraube (cherry)
Saint Lucie
Siberian
Silvery Fir Tree
Snowberry (cherry)
Super Snow White (cherry)
Ten Fingers of Naples
The Orange
Togo Trefele
Turks Muts
Volgogradskij 5/95
Vorlon
West Virginie Pink Slicer
Willamette
Wisconsin 55
Wisconsin 55 Gold
Yellow 1884 Pinkheart 

Yes, short on cherry varieties but by clicking on my name, Public Profile, Statistics, and Threads Started, you will find 5 of the last 6 offers. Most varieties from the past several may still be available.

Then there are the beans which I enjoy growing almost as much as the tomatoes. Select 2 varieties. If more, consider the extra 17Â¢ postage per each. For most, minimum of 30 or about 3/4 ounce. Some smaller types will be about 50. The quantity is not supposed to grow enough to feed a family of 4 this year but will return an average of 120:1 to plant back next year. An example of this was a single bean found in a mix from Tanzania that was grown out in 2008 and produced 4 pounds in 2009. As with all of my tomato varieties, you should only have to obtain them once in a lifetime.

Bush, Dry:
Adzuki
Belizean Red
Black Tepary
Black Turtle
Brown Dutch
Cannellini
Coco Rubico
Etna
Flor de Mayo
Great Northern
Hutterite Soup
Jacob's Gold
King of the Early
Painted Pony
Red Kidney
Red Ryder
Soldier
Tiger Eye
Vermont Cranberry
Yellow Eye


Pole, Dry:
Aunt Jean's
Blue Marbutt
Cherokee Black
Tanzanian Gray


Bush, Snap:
Brittle Wax
Purple Queen
Sequoia
Tendergreen
Waldbeantsjes


Pole, Snap:
Case Knife
Jimenez
Logan Giant
Maria Amazilitei's
Mennonite Purple Stripe
Roma
Tennessee Greasy
Turkey Craw
Uncle Steve's Italian


Bush, Lima:
Dixie Speckled Butterpea
PA Dutch Red


Pole, Lima:
Florida Speckled
King of the Garden (15)
White Willow Leaf


There is just one way to contact me and that is via e-mail to [email protected] Do not use the forum PM feature unless you have a very valid reason as it would just fill up very quickly. Besides, if you trust me with your name and address, I'd expect to be trusted with your e-mail as well. Best to have "seeds" somewhere in the message subject. All I basically need is your choice of seeds and a mailing address. I may or may not acknowledge messages until time permits. Seeds will be mailed in #000 bubble envelopes unless only tomatoes are requested. Finally, this offer will remain open until 15 April. Happy gardening! 

Martin


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

three cheers for Martin! thank you, thank you thank you!

this is always so much fun and we appreciate your generousity of expertise, seeds, guidance and friendship so very very much.

thank you, Martin!

Cathy


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Dog Gone it, Martin!

I sure could have used a good night's sleep tonight.

Now I will be up all night studying your list!

:hobbyhors


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Martin has the best seeds ever! Worth 10x the money!


----------



## Dirt2Dig (Jan 27, 2009)

It's so wonderful of you to do this and so greatly appreciated!

Thank You!


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

Thank you so much I so look forward to trying your seeds.


----------



## rxkeith (Apr 13, 2009)

dad gummit,

now i have anuther thing to do.
martin, nice to see your seed offer again. nice to see you have it open for awhile. i'm leaving for china on monday for 12 days, and i'm not even packed yet. i will ponder over the list while flying. its only a 12 hour or so flight.


keith


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Martin- thanks for the great offer! Hmmm, now wondering what you would like that I have. It is always fun to share. I'll be in touch after I go through my seed inventory.


----------



## rainydays (Jan 26, 2008)

I have been checking every day for this. Thanks for sharing with us again Martin!


----------



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

:bouncy: Wow, I can't believe it's been a year already. Thanks Martin, I'll spend many happy hours poring over your list.


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

Wow! I am so excited it's time.
I have not found my seeds yet since we moved last summer so this is very welcome.


----------



## Honey Berry (Oct 22, 2005)

I've been waiting for this offer since New Years. Just emailed my order.

Thank you for your generous offer, Martin!


----------



## MN Gardener (Jan 23, 2008)

This is the first time I have asked for some and I can't wait! Where is the best place to find out more about the varieties and planting information? Now, I really can't wait for spring!


----------



## Forest Breath (Oct 23, 2009)

I knew what I wanted when I saw the list. This is so very kind of you and will be my first year in getting seeds from you. Look forward to making it an annual thing. 

Thanks so much


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

So far, the results are interesting. Requests are coming in slower than last year but it's almost exactly 50% first-time requesters. That should tell me that most from previous years have been saving seeds and don't need to be adding yet more varieties. 

At least one person looked for the previous offers as she asked for a tomato from several years ago. Had I posted all that were available, the list would have been at least 250. Tomato seed is as viable at 5 years old as when fresh but any ever offered here have been less than that. 

The beans would have been double except that I won't send anything older than 2 years for them. Some will be receiving beans that were not on this list but only to fill certain open-ended requests.

All requests through today's midmorning went out this afternoon and most about exactly as requested. Requests after that may find a surprise or two if weight allows. 

Martin


----------



## galfriend (Nov 19, 2004)

YIPPY! Thanks Martin, you're a blessing!


----------



## Judi Reilly (Mar 27, 2008)

Wow..been waiting for this Martin...will be sending you an email w/my requests..and the kidney beans I got last year did great...and I have enuf left for this year...you provide such a great service for all of us...Thanks from the bottom of my heart...Judi


----------



## didaho (Jan 22, 2008)

Martin
Thanks so much, sent you an email with my choices.


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks, once again, to you Martin! You have helped by pocketbook as well as diversify the variety in my garden. Will e-mail my request. ........Sunday Hanson


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Martin, thanks for posting the "seed lookup" site. Long ago I had a tomatoes only one with pictures bookmarked but lost it in a few computer shifts; this will give me something to drool over for a few months. I'd love to take advantage of your offer again; the tomatoes you chose especially for me a few years back have given me a great deal of pleasure and now the small pole lima beans have me itching but, alas, I'm not sure I'll have dirt this season...:Bawling:


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Where have I been (I know Hungary) I never knew you did this!! Well now that we are back in the US I'm jumping on the bandwagon and sending you my request. 

SO....does this offer come with "help" in the fall when I'm trying to learn how to save the seeds? Guess its time to starch searching the archives to see what has been said on that subject over the years.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

katydidagain said:


> Martin, thanks for posting the "seed lookup" site. Long ago I had a tomatoes only one with pictures bookmarked but lost it in a few computer shifts; this will give me something to drool over for a few months.


The most comprehensive tomato list on the Internet would be my friend Christian Lemaire's http://ventmarin.free.fr/passion_tomates/passion_tomate.htm It's in French but there are ways to translate. Good place to visit daily as a different tomato is featured every day.



Ohio dreamer said:


> Where have I been (I know Hungary) I never knew you did this!! Well now that we are back in the US I'm jumping on the bandwagon and sending you my request.


If you do the math, the offers are older than HT. First seed offer was in 2002. But HT didn't start until mid-May of that year and all sent out by then. Technically, this year should be VIII instead of IX since the first would have been on Countryside. 



> SO....does this offer come with "help" in the fall when I'm trying to learn how to save the seeds? Guess its time to starch searching the archives to see what has been said on that subject over the years.


Very detailed post, in 2006 I think, on how to save tomato seeds may possibly have been lost in a space-saving move by the forum administrators. No problem to ask at the appropriate time and you will probably be given a choice of a dozen methods and each being correct for any given situation. Mine will not begin with: "In a 5-gallon pail, mash tomatoes into a near-liquid pulp." 

Martin


----------



## Critter Keeper (Nov 1, 2007)

This will be the first year for me to get in on this wonderful offer! :banana02:
Thank you Martin for being so generous with your wonderful seeds. I can't wait until garden time!

Cindy


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Paquebot said:


> Mine will not begin with: "In a 5-gallon pail, mash tomatoes into a near-liquid pulp."
> 
> Martin


 My kids might love that method...but...um...I pick one of yours to try instead!


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

Have submitted my request! Look forward to getting these seeds. Thank you Martin for the kind offer! Much appreciated!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

cnichols said:


> Have submitted my request! Look forward to getting these seeds. Thank you Martin for the kind offer! Much appreciated!


Welcome! New member and you managed to navigate back to one of the previous offers to find a certain tomato variety that you wanted. You did well with your selection.

If anyone needs mangel seed this year, there's now an offer for those on the Barter Board.

Martin


----------



## luv2farm (Feb 15, 2008)

Ive never gotten in on ths deal.....BUT you can bet I will this year!! How does a jar of Pineapple/Zucchini Relish sound to ya??


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

martin,
I got my seeds yesteday! Thanks!


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

Thank you for doing this once again Martin! I love looking up all the different varieties and learning along the way!


----------



## Honey Berry (Oct 22, 2005)

Martin,

I received my seeds yesterday. I can't wait to get them planted. Thank you!


----------



## JenGro65 (May 5, 2008)

Got my seeds today!! Thank you so much Martin. The extra West Virginia 63 was a pleasent surprise. I have a gut feeling they will grow the best


----------



## Dirt2Dig (Jan 27, 2009)

I received my seeds today. Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Now we just need planting weather to come about 4 months early!


----------



## poppysfarm (Apr 10, 2009)

I got mine today too - Thanks much Martin!


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

Got my seeds today, Thanks so much!


----------



## Forest Breath (Oct 23, 2009)

Got my seeds yesterday! I am so excited! Thank you so much!


----------



## booger (Apr 4, 2009)

Good to see you back for another year, Martin. Your seeds are a warm & fuzzy tradition for us. I try to get new ones to grow out and then share the saved seeds far and wide. Until a little seed drama a couple of years ago, I had plenty of varieties to suit any need. Now I'm rebuilding and it's fun!

I'll go through your list and email in a bit.

(Did you get the Christmas card with bookmark crammed inside? That was us.)


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Martin you are a blessing.


----------



## galfriend (Nov 19, 2004)

YEE HAWW! Thanks so very much Martin, I got my seeds today + the other surprises:clap::bouncy: 
You're #1 

Thanks Sincerely,
Debbie in MS


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Martin, Just wanted to pipe in and thank you for doing this. For once, I don't need any! Just wanted to express my appreciation for your help for all of us. Jan in Co


----------



## carellama (Nov 12, 2007)

Thank you Martin, this is my first time! Can't wait to see what the harvest brings.


----------



## MN Gardener (Jan 23, 2008)

Got mine today....thanks so much! Do you need some more of those little yellow envelopes? I might have some extra laying around here to send you.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Have had some interesting situations. I can live with supposedly 2 people requesting from one computer or mailing address. I won't, however, live with 3 requests from the same person or address spaced a week apart. If one wants 12 tomatoes and 6 beans, we can work it out. But nobody is going to think that they can get away with three free 4 and 2 offers. I may be generous but not stupid!

Other than that, everything going smooth with all requests through noon today being in the mail.

Martin


----------



## Toads tool (Jun 7, 2007)

Mine came in this week. 
Came home this weekend to a nice surprise indeed.

Will be swappin' back in the AM.

Thank you brother.

Toads tool


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Martin,

I sent you an e-mail. Thanks again for your generosity!!!

~Sharon


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Martin, thank you for making your seeds available again this year. I'm doing my research and will be shooting you an e-mail soon.


----------



## Ladyhen (Aug 28, 2004)

So sorry to hear that some are taking advantage of your generosity, Martin


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

I've received my seeds, everything looks great! I should be sending a package out for you this week.

Kayleigh


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

Martin, I to will be doing a little research and sending you an e-mail. Thank you.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

My seeds came lightning fast..thank you Martin, I'll be getting a package out to you soon!


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

sending you a package in the morning! Thanks again we will be starting our seeds soon!


----------



## HendricksHearth (Jul 18, 2009)

I am so excited - the seed package arrived today! Thank you so much for your generosity, Martin! There will be a package back for you shortly. 

Lauren


----------



## booger (Apr 4, 2009)

Got the seeds today. Thanks!! I'll pack up an extra kid or two and send them your way as "payment".


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

booger said:


> Got the seeds today. Thanks!! I'll pack up an extra kid or two and send them your way as "payment".


Hold off on the kids until about the middle of May when I can use them. Don't want to be stuck feeding them between now and then and not getting any use out of them!

Martin


----------



## ursula66 (Dec 26, 2009)

This is an amazing offer, Martin, bless your nature! It's a shame I don't have the space this year to take advantage of it, you have a wonderful list!


----------



## Ladyhen (Aug 28, 2004)

Martin, the seeds arrived today. Thank you SO MUCH for the flower and lettuce seeds, and especially for including the extra variety of tomato seeds! 

I have to debate what to send ya, since you're stocked up on soap!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Christy, you weren't supposed to mention the extras. It was up in the air as to if I were going to have unlimited access to them. New store manager officially had to take the position last year of saying that they only be given out to sales of $10 or more, as it has been in the past with the other stores. The company owner knows what I do as does everyone associated with our local store. Besides, the trial packets had not yet come down when I started the offer. When I returned several days later I barely had enough pockets for all of the trial packets that I was expected to distribute. Officially one still must buy $10 worth of products in the store, catalog, or Internet to qualify for the free packets. Fine print visible only to my eyes: "HT members exempt!"

Martin


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

ahhh...the owner probably knows he gets business (like mine) he wouldn't get otherwise.


----------



## Ceres Hil (Aug 13, 2008)

Martin,

Do you have Mangels?!

Thanks!

CH


----------



## Ladyhen (Aug 28, 2004)

Paquebot said:


> Christy, you weren't supposed to mention the extras. It was up in the air as to if I were going to have unlimited access to them. New store manager officially had to take the position last year of saying that they only be given out to sales of $10 or more, as it has been in the past with the other stores. The company owner knows what I do as does everyone associated with our local store. Besides, the trial packets had not yet come down when I started the offer. When I returned several days later I barely had enough pockets for all of the trial packets that I was expected to distribute. Officially one still must buy $10 worth of products in the store, catalog, or Internet to qualify for the free packets. Fine print visible only to my eyes: "HT members exempt!"
> 
> Martin


Ooops! I'm sorry!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Ceres Hil said:


> Martin,
> 
> Do you have Mangels?!
> 
> ...


Mangel offer is currently open in the Barter Board. $4 for half-ounce of Mammoth Long Red or $5 for half-ounce of Golden Eckendorf. Red is suggested for both cost and production plus availability. 

Martin


----------



## LightHouse Lady (Dec 9, 2007)

Got my seeds and I thank you so much. Envelope will be on it's way Monday morning.

I appreciate your taking the time. What a blessing you are!!

LL


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Ladyhen said:


> Ooops! I'm sorry!


Don't worry. You didn't do anything wrong. I just don't often use emoticons so you have to figure out what I mean sometimes. If I'm angry, I make it obvious. Until one store manager has an attitude adjustment, there are some things which have to be kept low key. Therefore I can't tell you that trial packets of lettuce mix and annual flower mix may also be included. (Oops, just did!) 

Martin


----------



## x-ring (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks so much I got my seeds and yours is on its way!


----------



## luv2farm (Feb 15, 2008)

my seeds arrived yesterday and I am soooooo excited! Soon as we get rid of this snowstorm a body might be able to dream of spring!!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I have a bean question. I got uncle steve italien pole and mennonite purple strip from you before, and hated them both. as in the flavor and stor-ability. We loved the vassie mae beans. they tasted good, and froze very well. when cooked out of the freezer they were still crisp.
what bean on your list would be best for freezer storage?


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> I have a bean question. I got uncle steve italien pole and mennonite purple strip from you before, and hated them both. as in the flavor and stor-ability. We loved the vassie mae beans. they tasted good, and froze very well. when cooked out of the freezer they were still crisp.
> what bean on your list would be best for freezer storage?


Uncle Steve's Italian and Mennonite Purple stripe are not meant for freezing as snap beans. They are for young snap followed by shelly and then dry. Of the pole types this year, Case Knife would probably make the best frozen snaps. Tendergreen, a bush type, would beat them all.

Martin


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Thank you Martin! I recieved my seeds. Your box is on it's way


----------



## rxkeith (Apr 13, 2009)

seeds came yesterday martin.

apparently you don't understand the meaning of the word alternates.
or you just chose to ignore it.
thanks again.

i have frozen uncle steve beans for years. had to. there was always more than we could eat. we would blanche for 2 minutes in boiling water followed by a cold rinse. spin off the excess water in a salad spinner, and freeze overnight on a sheet pan. bag them up the next day. they held up ok. nothing beats fresh though.


keith


----------



## NBC3Mom (May 14, 2005)

My seeds arrived---thank you very much. Something will be coming in the mail for you!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I found the uncle steves, when you freeze them (yes, I blanched), then cook them, the purple coating slimes off. when you cook them from fresh, the same thing happens. the purple slimes off, then they are slimy.
I guess case knife it is..


----------



## Ezekiel's Garde (May 10, 2009)

I got mine today! Thanks so very much!! They arrived very quickly, and I loved the "extras" included!


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

WOW, so many varieties!!  I would just LOVE to see pictures of your gardens, for inspiration! Such a very kind offer. :cowboy:


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Well shucks, I forgot all about the free seed giveaway. Just emailed you Martin, but it's probably to late.


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

Did you get my payment for the seeds? With all the trouble I am having with our mailman I want to make sure you got it.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Ravenlost said:


> Well shucks, I forgot all about the free seed giveaway. Just emailed you Martin, but it's probably to late.


Don't scare me like that. Thought maybe I dozed off and woke up 3 months later! Without looking at the original post, I think that I put 15 April as deadline so you can't be late. Hopefully you haven't moved since 2008 as that's where they will be headed to in the morning.




jamala said:


> Did you get my payment for the seeds? With all the trouble I am having with our mailman I want to make sure you got it.


If you sent cash or check, I probably got it but may not respond to everyone. Besides, I don't keep any records by HT name but by real last name. Contact me by e-mail and I can let you know.

Martin


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Good grief, I forgot to send my address in that email. No, I haven't moved from Senatobia, MS (don't plan to ever move) so thanks very much!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I emailed you ..... THANK YOU again this year !


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Got my seeds today as promised. Thank you so much for your generosity. Return payment will be mailed this weekend unless the weather stops me.


----------



## Critter Keeper (Nov 1, 2007)

I got my seeds the other day Martin and i'm sorry I didn't post sooner. Everything was great, thanks for the extras and you will have a box in the mail soon! 

Cindy


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Always has to be someone who "falls through the cracks". If someone whose first name is Jacquelyn requested seeds and is reading this, contact me if you do or do not get seeds. I remember the name but have no record in my computer. Would not be good to have someone thinking that I may have skipped over them. 

Otherwise everything is going quite well and I'm accumulating a big stack of ones and fives. To rent the ground to grow all these varieties costs $225. The past two years have found me paying with a wad of bills almost 2" thick. The girl who handles it for the Parks Dept. will be expecting the same this year!

Martin


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Got my seeds today. You'll be receiving payment from me shortly. Thanks Martin!


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

Mine came today, I already have sown some of each tomato variety! Can't wait to watch them grow! Thanks so much!


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

My tiny little seeds sprouted today, my 4 year old is so excited! Thanks again!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

My seeds arrived today.
Thank you Martin!

In addition to the seeds, I always enjoy looking over the variety of stamps you use for mailing.


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

My seeds arrived yesterday, thank you soo much Martin. Also like Tallpines said, I love to see the great selection of stamps you have. The 10cent zip code stamp is a real treasure, I remember when that one came out. I have a five year old nephew who saves any stamp he can get - he will love these.

Will send your envelope out when the blizzard in south Jersey stops, lol. Thanks again,
Alison


----------



## txquilter (Dec 29, 2009)

Sorry Martin, got swamped at work but wanted to let you know I got my seeds and am looking forward to planting!

Your envelope is on the way. Thank you again for your generosity and amazing selections of seeds!


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Hey Martin - I just got my email sent for my "order". I've put it off long enough! Looking forward to another garden using your seeds.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I sent my order too you last week. hope you got it.
I have all the stamps I have recieved from previous seeds orders. they are so cool.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Im sowing my seeds today ...will have an envelope in the mail to you Martin tomorrow !!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

As I've often stated, I get just about anything and everything in return for the seeds. Sometimes it's comparable to what it would cost to buy them commercially. Now and then I have to wonder just what I've done to deserve so much. Today was one of those times. It's not uncommon to get something like a pint of pickled okra. It's a little more common to get a pint of hot pepper sauce or salsa. But when I get a pint of each in a box where over 10# of pecans are used as packing material, and requiring $31 postage, that's the ultimate to date. She posted on this page but I won't mention her name in case others may think that she was too generous. I simply figure that she's got lifetime credit now and lots of thanks.

Martin


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

packed in pecans? thats awesome!
I got my package today. thanks for picking out those paste tomatoes for me. I just didnt know. I will get your 'payment' sent out the first of the week.
my gratitude to you.


----------



## galfriend (Nov 19, 2004)

Martin, 
I'm so tickled, just had to tell ya, Thanks to you:goodjob: I have oodles of babies!!! Yes, the t'mater seeds I got from you have been sprouted now for about 2 weeks and growing:bouncy: (inside under light and TLC of course)

Hurry spring, hurry!!!....predicted weather here for this Thurs is snow w/accumulation. NOT use to that weather here in the South!:grumble:

Thanks!
Debbie in MS.


----------



## VT Chicklit (Mar 22, 2009)

I just planted the tomato seeds that I received from you while I watched the Super Bowl, this past Sunday. I started every thing in jiffy pots. It took me all evening (it was a great game)! Thank you again!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

VT Chicklit said:


> I just planted the tomato seeds that I received from you while I watched the Super Bowl, this past Sunday. I started every thing in jiffy pots. It took me all evening (it was a great game)! Thank you again!


Red flag! You live in Vermont and starting tomato seeds in the first week of February? I hope that you know what you are doing and not qualify for nomination as the #1 plant killer this year! Don't want to hear of you killing my "children". 

I've not gone beyond starting to pick out a few of the 70 or so new ones to be grown. I'll then hope for a nice day in mid-March to place seeds in the 4-packs which are already set up in the main cold frame. Don't want to see any green until mid-April. 

Martin


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

Well, just got home last night after a month on the road. (Truck Driver) and checked the mail this morning and sure enough there were my seeds along with Extras! Thanks so much Martin. As soon as we get the car dug out of our 1/4 mile long snow filled driveway I will be making a run to the post office. And in the spirit of the season (valentine day) I will be sending you a little something extra! 

Again, thanks very much Martin !!!!!


----------



## carellama (Nov 12, 2007)

HI Martin---be on the lookout for a much overdue payment! Thanks Val


----------



## Gabriel (Dec 2, 2008)

Martin, got what ya sent yesterday. Thanks so much.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

Well somebody set the bar pretty high...even at my most creative I can't top that box of pecan packing peanuts.



I am super excited about spring and once again, Martin for his awesome kindness.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

hintonlady said:


> Well somebody set the bar pretty high...even at my most creative I can't top that box of pecan packing peanuts.
> 
> 
> 
> I am super excited about spring and once again, Martin for his awesome kindness.


Don't fret, you did fine last year and no need to get too extravagant. Most are being reasonable with how much they are willing to spend on their seeds but all know that it's a one-time thing if they don't do something foolish and lose a variety. 

Martin


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Hey the seeds arrived safe and sound. I'm still thinking on the payment. Thank you again!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

bugstabber said:


> Hey the seeds arrived safe and sound. I'm still thinking on the payment. Thank you again!


I'm sure that you can be creative but I have to tell you all what happened several days ago. A package was received with coffee and a box of chamomile tea. Since my wife is the main coffee drinker and gets all of the chamomile tea as well, both set on the kitchen table. Her grandson was sick with the flu so as soon as she got home she went to sit with him all day. I informed the sender that I got the tea and coffee and thanked her for it. Reply came back asking if I also had found the funds that were included. I looked for any possible hiding place in the shipping box and wrapper and found nothing. However, the box of chamomile tea was gone. Then I went through all of the records and the amount of cash on hand and came up with perhaps $2 or $3 unaccounted for. When wife came home, she immediately went to bed since she had to be back to the store at midnight. Opened box of tea was there and rolled up at the bottom was $10. Mentioned it to her when she woke up and she said that it was hers. Her son had paid her for sitting as well as other money that he owed her. Since she didn't have her purse with her, she folded it up and put it in the box of tea. Left me back to square one in trying to figure out what was sent and where it was. Finally determined that her money was simply folded once while the $10 had been rolled and folded so as to be slipped into the box without opening it. And that's exactly what happened. That was enough excitement for one day filled with ups and downs and mysteries galore.

Martin


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

ROFL well look at it this way Martin, the "mystery" put a little spice into your day


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

Well, I put my first tomato seeds into their little cups today. I'm giving myself time just in case I do something wrong like I've done every year before, lol. I'm doing three hazelfield reds, one mortgage lifter, and one WV black. If everything goes well, I may buy another light and make a second set up. (I also have 4 California Wonder Peppers from Baker's Creek in this setup.)

Thank you Martin. I had the best time getting my envelope out and deciding what to try first! I got my seeds weeks ago and hope you received my payment


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

hillbillygal said:


> Well, I put my first tomato seeds into their little cups today. I'm giving myself time just in case I do something wrong like I've done every year before, lol. I'm doing three hazelfield reds, one mortgage lifter, and one WV black. If everything goes well, I may buy another light and make a second set up. (I also have 4 California Wonder Peppers from Baker's Creek in this setup.)
> 
> Thank you Martin. I had the best time getting my envelope out and deciding what to try first! I got my seeds weeks ago and hope you received my payment


No clue as to who Hillbillygal is but the only person in TN who got Hazelfield Farm Red and West Virginia Black sent more than ample postage to cover what she got!

Martin


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

WOw...martin that was fast, sent my order in last week and got the seeds , tuesday....thank you so much...COME ON SPRING.....:nanner:


----------



## didaho (Jan 22, 2008)

Martin

Sent out postage for you on Saturday. Hope you get it soon. Thank you so much for the seeds.


----------



## ladybug (Aug 18, 2002)

Martin,

I sent you an email with my requests, Thank you so very much for your generosity, I can't wait to try out your seeds!


----------



## debbydoo1966 (Jan 15, 2007)

Martin,

Thanks for the seeds. I received them on tuesday. Haven't heard of a couple you sent me, so they should be a nice surprise.

Will return postage for myself and others like I said I would. Trying to figure out something "jerseyish", to send also.

Thanks again,

Debbie


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

debbydoo1966 said:


> Martin,
> 
> Thanks for the seeds. I received them on tuesday. Haven't heard of a couple you sent me, so they should be a nice surprise.


Almost everything that I plant is a surprise. Thus far, I've picked out 60 new ones for this year and information is scarce on some of them. Since I presently have the cold frames set up to start 85 varieties, I just may decide to add another 15 for an even hundred. Biggest problem is going through about 500 and trying to choose. May just go down the alphabet and take the first of each letter. I don't have any "X" named varieties yet but it's possible.

Martin


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

Martin I wish you had a blog or something w/ pics, I would so love to see all the different varieties you're planting !!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Kstornado11 said:


> Martin I wish you had a blog or something w/ pics, I would so love to see all the different varieties you're planting !!


What would you prefer I do? I could spend all day and night typing in a blog or growing things to share. Bad enough this time of year when I'm trying to get everything ready to plant and keep one eye on the computer. Pictures have been taken of me and my gardens but not yet seen here. 2010 promises to be a real humdinger and probably photogenic. If my list of pole bean varieties at the start of this thread is a little impressive, double it. Most were grown on tepees made up the trunks of used Christmas trees. A few days ago, had a pile of 38 more trees in the back yard. Now have 38 more tepee legs and a big pile of boughs waiting to be shredded for potato mulch. And I'm supposed to have time for a blog? 

Martin


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

Paquebot said:


> What would you prefer I do? I could spend all day and night typing in a blog or growing things to share. Bad enough this time of year when I'm trying to get everything ready to plant and keep one eye on the computer. Pictures have been taken of me and my gardens but not yet seen here. 2010 promises to be a real humdinger and probably photogenic. If my list of pole bean varieties at the start of this thread is a little impressive, double it. Most were grown on tepees made up the trunks of used Christmas trees. A few days ago, had a pile of 38 more trees in the back yard. Now have 38 more tepee legs and a big pile of boughs waiting to be shredded for potato mulch. And I'm supposed to have time for a blog?
> 
> Martin


Ha ha ha ha good points! Maybe theycould send that evil garden gnome around to your place, equiped w/ a camera & internet access! :lookout:


----------



## mamagoose (Nov 28, 2003)

Thanks Martin, an Italian treat is on its way!


----------



## Tater Farm (Dec 7, 2005)

Thank you, thank you, Martin, for this blessing! I sure do appreciate your generosity! I'll email you right away with my request!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

My bean seeds arrived yesterday -- thank you so very much. I was amazed at how many of each you sent -- I was expecting about a dozen of each but you tripled that! :sing: Now to be patient and not jump the gun on planting. Even though the last few days have looked like Spring, I'm sure another freeze will hit later. "Thunder in February - freeze in April". And we had two thunderstorms in February. Ah well, at least I can continue to watch the peas, onions, and lettuce grow.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

SSE standard for sample of beans is 25. This year's price for a non-listed member is $5. I ordered Tar Heel from them last year and got exactly 25 beans. SESE has what is called a "Seed Saver Packet" also containing 25 beans. My standard is minimum of 30. Since the beans have been offered here, it is geared to two ounces total for postage. There are several bean combinations where an extra 2 of each tip the scale to the third ounce. Overall there should never have been less than 30 per packet with the exception of King of the Garden. 

Martin


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

Any recommended separation distance for growing out the bean seeds?

I would rather not assume...


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

frankva said:


> Any recommended separation distance for growing out the bean seeds?
> 
> I would rather not assume...


For Phaseolus vulgaris, common bean, just leave room to walk between the rows and not plant two of the same color side-by-side. (That's so you don't mix them up.) Those which you received will not cross without massive help. 

For Phaseolus lunatus, lima bean, a mile is recommended for pure seed. I use minimum 50' for limas since honeybees are not a factor. That limits me to the number of varieties which I can grow in any given year. Therefore I have to grow any favorites in alternate years.

Martin


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## MTGuy (Mar 7, 2010)

Thank you,Martin. Got your seeds today.


----------



## Honeybee (Oct 16, 2002)

Thank you so much Martin for your generosity!!! I just email you my request.

Last year was my first growing tomatoes from seeds and I got my new all time favorites from you - Lemon Drop and Pomodoro Palla Di Fuoco, they were GREAT!!!

I can hardly wait to see what this year's taste like 

Your seed offer is definitely a blessing, thank you.


----------



## starlady (Sep 9, 2009)

received my seeds today -- thanks again, Martin!


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

Good seed count on the fancy maters. Fingers crossed, cuz here we go.

Thanks again.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

frankva said:


> Good seed count on the fancy maters. Fingers crossed, cuz here we go.
> 
> Thanks again.


Fingers crossed? If you find a way to kill them, I'll never forgive you!

Martin


----------



## MoonShine (Mar 17, 2003)

Received the seeds. Already have them planted in the greenhouse. Thanks Martin! You're the best


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

Received the seeds, TYTYTYTYTY! As soon as I can send you a check I will. Broke my writing hand working on our stupid tractor, lol


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Got mine today. Thank you!  Can't wait to get them started!


----------



## ladybug (Aug 18, 2002)

TY so much for the seeds!!!!!


----------



## mdblond (Mar 27, 2010)

My very first post on these boards is to thank Martin for his seeds!! You're fabulous!!!


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

Well Martin, I started the tomato seeds that I got from you; two in each peat pot. Every one of them germinated and are growing! If I'd known how good they were going to do I would have just planted one seed per pot!
Thanks again for your generosity!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

SueMc said:


> Well Martin, I started the tomato seeds that I got from you; two in each peat pot. Every one of them germinated and are growing! If I'd known how good they were going to do I would have just planted one seed per pot!
> Thanks again for your generosity!


Foolish girl! I fully expect 100% germination with any of my tomato seeds from the past 10 years. I was a little worried about 18 Paquebot Roma for a few days when only 17 showed up. 18th popped up today but as a tricotyledon and thus had a valid reason for being late.

Martin


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

I didn't get 100%, but had an OK %. 

Will the oddball roma grow/produce in a "normal" manner size/quality wise?

I have one Siberian that only popped out one true leaf. Tad small. Probably didn't hold my mouth right when I dropped that seed.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

frankva said:


> Will the oddball roma grow/produce in a "normal" manner size/quality wise?


At one time when working to develop that variety, 17% of the seedlings were tricots. All WI55 and WI55 Gold seeds distributed this year are from tricot plants. Tricots take longer to germinate since the extra cotyledon causes less available energy to be exerted on the two halves of the seed coat. But as soon as they break out and photosynthesis begins, they have 50% more leaf surface to accomplish it. When the first true leaves are formed, it's again 50% more since there are 3. That accelerated growth carries through to number of laterals and fruit. They are not seen as often as they should since they are often discarded as no-shows. If 6 seeds are planted and only 5 come up, the 6th is usually abandoned after 4 or 5 days. That no-show may have been a tricotyledon.

The line that all Paquebot Roma now come from now lead back to a single plant which was set out on 5 May with nothing more than the 3 cotyledon leaves. A dead plant was pulled on 17 September. In between, it produced 142 fruit. 

Martin


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

Now I want some of those too.

I have 6 of each, 10 silvery fir tree, and a bunch of hybrid going.

I think I have enough.

But I still want them.


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

I guess I need to put on my glasses and go count the cotyledons


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

frankva said:


> Now I want some of those too.
> 
> I have 6 of each, 10 silvery fir tree, and a bunch of hybrid going.
> 
> ...


Oh mommy! Now that I have them, what am I gonna do?

So much for that cabbage worm bait kale.


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

Paquebot..all my seeds came up and have a second leaf now...now i just have to be patient and not put them out too soon, thank you for your generosity, and good info


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Martin, thank you again for the seeds and the lovely surprises. Can't wait to get them growing and see what they taste like. I promise not to plant my Amish bottle onion seeds until the first day of summer, scout's honor.


----------



## vickiesmom (Feb 25, 2005)

I clicked on the attachment to your email and am confused what the picture was. Hope i haven't picked up a virus.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

vickiesmom said:


> I clicked on the attachment to your email and am confused what the picture was. Hope i haven't picked up a virus.


It's the rice fields background. 

Martin


----------



## blu_redneck (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks for getting my seeds in the mail so quickly Martin! Wow! I just posted you an e-mail today and they are already on the way? Can hardly wait! Want to get these beauties in the soil ASAP! Planting is going on all around me, but I'm waiting until the last frost date is clear. Have had two since I bought some plants and they are still in the containers. Had I put them out I'd be trying to find new ones and that is about over in my area! Now I have a "plan B" and will also have some great heirloom varieties to save for next year and I'll not be buying as many plants either!
Thanks Again! Anna


----------



## vickiesmom (Feb 25, 2005)

Oh lord, you can tell i am a city girl. lol. I have an organization that might be intersted in quite a few seeds, p.m. and give me some info on seeds that will do well in small areas. or email me


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Just want to say how much I've appreciated your seeds in past years, Martin. I don't need any this year, though there are a couple of varieties that look tempting, I better plant out some of what I already have!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Today marks the end of this offer. Sure was fun! Never know what might be coming back in return. Everything was appreciated from several who insisted paying what they would have to pay via an SSE request to a check for $1.78, my actual cost. Book isn't closed yet but the overall costs were definitely recovered. Many thanks to all of you who too part. Hopefully all will have as much fun as I did growing everything. 

Now this thread is supposed to be locked and allowed to slip back into the archives.

Martin


----------



## dancingfatcat (Jan 1, 2008)

Just wanted to let you know I received mine today. Many, many thanks. I'll be dropping something in the mail for you


----------

